
Breaking Down the Chrome Web Store: An Exploratory Analysis of Extensions - flysonic10
https://extensionmonitor.com/blog/breaking-down-the-chrome-web-store-part-1
======
erikrothoff
I’ve had RSS Feed Reader ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rss-feed-
reader/pn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rss-feed-
reader/pnjaodmkngahhkoihejjehlcdlnohgmp)) for soon to be 10 years on the
Chrome Web Store. AMA

~~~
throwaway13000
Did you every consider making money from it? If yes, how did it go?

~~~
erikrothoff
We have a premium upgrade for users of our SaaS product, that's doing well.
You can read about that business here:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/product/feeder](https://www.indiehackers.com/product/feeder)

------
flysonic10
Some highlights:

\- 50% of the 188,640 extensions have less than 16 users/installs

\- 13 extensions have over 10m users/installs

~~~
dredmorbius
Zipf Function / power law distributions.

Comparison: G+ Communities, by size (log-log scale):

[https://joindiaspora.com/people/d8210c0de509264f/photos/2830...](https://joindiaspora.com/people/d8210c0de509264f/photos/2830376)

------
throwaway13000
How do they collect this data? Do they have chrome store crawlers?

~~~
dwolchon
Yeah they must. I wrote one once too to power this:
[https://extstats.appspot.com](https://extstats.appspot.com)

I wrote it to track our competitors (I used to work at HubSpot) but you can
add any other extension in the drop down on the left.

~~~
flysonic10
What happened to it?

~~~
flysonic10
Also, how do you deal with duplicately named extensions?

